

Show HN: an API to pull Facebook-style thumbnails and abstracts for a URL - mhluongo
http://ristrettoapi.com/docs/

======
xauronx
I was looking for something like this a while back. I love the idea and need
something like this. However, right now it's taking 2-5 minutes to respond...
if it is at all. The one that worked seemed to be a screenshot of the page,
which is cool but not exactly what facebook does.

~~~
mhluongo
Looking into it now- I'm definitely not seeing 2-5 minute responses, though 10
seconds is common. What URLs have you tried?

~~~
xauronx
I was pulling links off the front page (not HN links, external ones). This is
the most recent:

[http://paulstamatiou.com/storage-for-
photographers](http://paulstamatiou.com/storage-for-photographers)

It's been going for 2.5 mins.

~~~
mhluongo
Ridiculous. On it.

~~~
xauronx
Hey no big deal dude, just giving you a heads up!

~~~
mhluongo
Heh, thanks for the heads up. Looks like it's fixed- it was an issue deploying
NLTK.

------
mhluongo
I threw this together to scratch my own itch, but I'd love feedback. It's only
hosted on a personal VPS right now, so be nice :)

